# Graduation gift suggestions for a new PA?



## beandip4all (Jan 5, 2011)

Hullo friends, 

My best friend is graduating PA school next week and I'd like to get her a nice gift.  I was thinking a Litman Cardiology II, however her parents have already gotten that for her. 

Any other suggestions that the collective could think of?  If she were an EMT or medic, this would be easy I'd go with some cool trauma sheers or EMSopoly.  Since it's a PA, I'm just not sure. 

She's specializing in surgery and family med (has a job 2 days a week in each), if that helps. 

All thoughts/ideas appreciated. 

Cheers and thank you, 
Beandip


----------



## Patch (Jan 5, 2011)

How about a necklace?







http://www.nursingpin.com/Products/physician-assistant-necklace-in-sterling-silver.aspx


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't think of anything PA/medically related that she wouldn't already have. I'm guessing she already has a scope and such. The good old gas card is an always appreciated item for me. If you feeling spendy, what about a newfangled iphone/ipod touch/ipad loaded with epocrates or medscape and other med related apps


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 5, 2011)

Or if she has a smart device, maybe pitch in for a paid subscription to something like Epocrates. Or reference books are always nice


----------



## beandip4all (Jan 5, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> If you feeling spendy, what about a newfangled iphone/ipod touch/ipad loaded with epocrates or medscape and other med related apps



too rich for my emt-b blood  

but great idea, and maybe i'll get her some aps for her iphone!

kewl thanks everyone.  keep em coming?


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 5, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> too rich for my emt-b blood
> 
> but great idea, and maybe i'll get her some aps for her iphone!
> 
> kewl thanks everyone.  keep em coming?



yeeee.. but you cant specifically buy apps for people(or at least i dont think you can).. so an itunes giftcard would work great with a note pointing out the apps that are available


----------



## medicRob (Jan 6, 2011)

An awesome dragon for her steth.. 


A friend of mine who is a physician's assistant has a shirt that says, "Physician's assistant by day, deadly ninja by night..", I could ask her where she bought it.


----------



## LuvGlock (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.zazzle.com/funny+physician+assistant+tshirts


----------

